

Enter "Obama" in the Facebook search bar and press enter - yangez

Is it just me, or does this type of monetization detract significantly from the user experience?
======
whichdan
Same thing happens on Google, no?

Anyways, there's an [x] on the top right of the ad, and you can select why you
decided to hide it.

------
munimkazia
I don't see it. It just opened Obama's facebook page for me.

~~~
rabidonrails
I had the same experience the first time...second time (and third) it took me
to Mitt Romney's fb page.

------
gee_totes
While it may detract from the user experience, hopefully it improves my
shareholder experience :)

